# Diabetes in Dogs



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

This is Millie, she has just been diagnosed with Diabetes. She is on Insulin 2.6 twice a day.
Anyone have experience of diabetes in dogs? In particular what food?
Chris.


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Chris. 

I can ask my friend. She adopted a German Shepard who has diabetes and needs insulin. Interesting her husband is also a type one diabetic. 

She did say the dog has some specific food but I can't remember what it is. Also, the dog now just sits there and happily takes his injection. 

I found this website: 
http://www.vetsulin.com/vet/DosingFeeding.aspx


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you. Would be useful to know what food. The insulin and appointments are expensive enough.! As usual the vet wants me to buy their expensive food! I have heard various opinions!  That site is interesting. Thank you.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 3, 2016)

I have not got a Diabetic dog but an elderly one! Some foods that once only available via the vets are now available from online retailers still not cheap but not as expensive! My dog can no longer tolerates the Eukanuba which he had thrived on for 15 years, so he is feed on a Hills vet food we now get it from Fetch , which is part of Ocado!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2016)

Chrisjpayne said:


> Thank you. Would be useful to know what food. The insulin and appointments are expensive enough.! As usual the vet wants me to buy their expensive food! I have heard various opinions!  That site is interesting. Thank you.


Well, I know nothing about diabetes in dogs, but I do know that humans don't need 'special' foods! In fact Diabetes UK warns us not to waste our money on any food labelled 'suitable for diabetics' because it will still affect blood sugar levels and can have a laxative effect 

What did Millie enjoy eating prior to her diagnosis? Basically, carbohydrates are what will raise blood sugar levels the most, and some types will raise levels faster than others, so it's probably a good idea not to overload her with carbs - only in moderation and avoid sweet items as they will cause levels to 'spike' quickly up and then drop quickly down again, which won't be good for Millie's long term health, and may affect her temperament. Meat is fine as it will have a very minimal effect on blood sugar levels, as will fat. Fat can actually be quite a useful component in diet as it helps to slow the impact of any carbs present.

I've seen sites for animals that are suggesting the now largely discredited high complex-carb, low-fat advice that we humans used to be given. Low to moderate carbs and a good balance of fats and proteins would be my suggestion, but dog owners may disagree - again, I have no experience. Our family pet when I was younger (a corgi, lived to be 18) ate virtually only two things - cooked liver and 'Shapes' dog biscuits (which weren't very sweet, I - of course! - tried them!  ).


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, I know nothing about diabetes in dogs, but I do know that humans don't need 'special' foods! In fact Diabetes UK warns us not to waste our money on any food labelled 'suitable for diabetics' because it will still affect blood sugar levels and can have a laxative effect
> 
> What did Millie enjoy eating prior to her diagnosis? Basically, carbohydrates are what will raise blood sugar levels the most, and some types will raise levels faster than others, so it's probably a good idea not to overload her with carbs - only in moderation and avoid sweet items as they will cause levels to 'spike' quickly up and then drop quickly down again, which won't be good for Millie's long term health, and may affect her temperament. Meat is fine as it will have a very minimal effect on blood sugar levels, as will fat. Fat can actually be quite a useful component in diet as it helps to slow the impact of any carbs present.
> 
> I've seen sites for animals that are suggesting the now largely discredited high complex-carb, low-fat advice that we humans used to be given. Low to moderate carbs and a good balance of fats and proteins would be my suggestion, but dog owners may disagree - again, I have no experience. Our family pet when I was younger (a corgi, lived to be 18) ate virtually only two things - cooked liver and 'Shapes' dog biscuits (which weren't very sweet, I - of course! - tried them!  ).


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank You.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2016)

Chrisjpayne said:


> Thank You.View attachment 1525


She's a lovely looking dog!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

I used to have a dog many years ago who developed diabetes, I gave him the food he was always used to and just adjusted the insulin to match his needs. He died aged 15.


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you.  When you say adjusted the insulin?  was that on advice from vets? My problem is every time I get advice! it costs a fortune!
She is on 2.6 twice a day. Next visit to vet on Tuesday £71. ! at least.  Did you get Insulin from vet or prescription?  Can you use needles more than once?
Its all about money and as a pensioner quite difficult! The vet seems to go deaf at money stage!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 3, 2016)

http://www.caninsulin.co.uk This website also has a lot of tips. 

I found this one on food and treats as well. http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/diets-diabetic-pets-11.htm

Best of luck. You're such a caring owner. My neighbour gave away their dog the moment it was diagnosed with diabetes. Any ways we can help you to reduce the cost, we will.


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> http://www.caninsulin.co.uk This website also has a lot of tips.
> 
> I found this one on food and treats as well. http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/diets-diabetic-pets-11.htm
> 
> Best of luck. You're such a caring owner. My neighbour gave away their dog the moment it was diagnosed with diabetes. Any ways we can help you to reduce the cost, we will.


I would never ever give her away! She (and Mojo) are my life. No other family


----------



## grovesy (Jul 3, 2016)

I know prices have gone up alot in the 15+ years we have had our dog! There is school of thought it is because of insurance! When our dog had major surgery nearly 3 years ago despite saying we would pay the nearly £3,000, they were more bothered about insurance, but ours you pay then claim!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

Chrisjpayne said:


> View attachment 1527 Thank you.  When you say adjusted the insulin?  was that on advice from vets? My problem is every time I get advice! it costs a fortune!
> She is on 2.6 twice a day. Next visit to vet on Tuesday £71. ! at least.  Did you get Insulin from vet or prescription?  Can you use needles more than once?
> Its all about money and as a pensioner quite difficult! The vet seems to go deaf at money stage!



Insulin? I gave the dog my insulin worked a treat Once I knew my dog was diabetic I treated him the same as myself as in I injected him for the amount of carbs he ate.
Have you looked on the PDSA website regarding the scheme they do for people with a limited income no idea if it would be any help to you.  Yes you can use needles more than once without a problem.


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I know prices have gone up alot in the 15+ years we have had our dog! There is school of thought it is because of insurance! When our dog had major surgery nearly 3 years ago despite saying we would pay the nearly £3,000, they were more bothered about insurance, but ours you pay then claim!


Unfortunately with two dogs and as a Pensioner (69) I couldn't afford Insurance!
I know vets have a business to run, I just don't know what I will do. I will do everything to save her. Unfortunately I have to live as does my other dog and pay bills! They have got me by the "Heart"!


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Insulin? I gave the dog my insulin worked a treat Once I knew my dog was diabetic I treated him the same as myself as in I injected him for the amount of carbs he ate.
> Have you looked on the PDSA website regarding the scheme they do for people with a limited income no idea if it would be any help to you.  Yes you can use needles more than once without a problem.


Approached PDSA, unfortunately because of the high cost they are unable (reluctantly) to help. x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

Chrisjpayne said:


> Approached PDSA, unfortunately because of the high cost they are unable (reluctantly) to help. x


That's a bummer, syringes you can get from a pharmacy a lot cheaper than the vets and you do not need a prescription for them either. Also shop around for the cheapest source of insulin and then ask for a prescription for it from your vet. How are you testing her blood sugars? If by wee then you can get the kit over the counter from a chemist shop and if by blood samples then the code free meter will be your cheapest option. What part of the country are you from?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 3, 2016)

Insurance don't always continue to pay or they cap payments !


----------



## Chrisjpayne (Jul 3, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> That's a bummer, syringes you can get from a pharmacy a lot cheaper than the vets and you do not need a prescription for them either. Also shop around for the cheapest source of insulin and then ask for a prescription for it from your vet. How are you testing her blood sugars? If by wee then you can get the kit over the counter from a chemist shop and if by blood samples then the code free meter will be your cheapest option. What part of the country are you from?


I'm from Park Gate Hampshire (near Fareham). The vet offered me a meter, but couldn't afford it at that time! What is a code free meter?
I will ask the vet on Tuesday for prescription however checking on line with postage not necessarily cheaper.
charges were £27.83 for 10ml Caninsulin plus Dispensing fee of £5.12
£6.40 for 20 syringes ( use once only)
Even charged a £10 cage fee for 7 hours!
They know they have me by my heart!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, I know you've tried the PDSA  with no luck, perhaps the RSPCA or Blue Cross would be willing to help.
Personally I would use the syringes a few times .
I wouldn't buy medication online unless you know for sure its a reputable site as it could be fake stuff and that would be terrible.

The SD Codefree meter and test strips are available from Amazon , they're the cheapest to run as the test strips are around £8 for 50 strips , other brands are much dearer.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2016)

Well you can use the syringes more than once, that's not a problem.  Probably last a week?  However the needle will blunt and jabbing with a blunt needle ruddy hurts.  But a couple/few days would be fine I should think.  If she yelps, or licks her lips when you do it - you'll know it isn't.

I dunno whether the units for caninsulin are the same as for the human sort though, so can't advise on that.  Our syringes cost approx. £1.25 for 10, the plus the VAT you'd have to pay - but I don't know whether a pharmacy would be allowed to sell them to anyone not for human use and it would be plain it wasn't, since we have to sign a form when we buy them saying we are diabetic and therefore VAT exempt for them.  You could ask in a pharmacy though, asking's free!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

Here you go 100 syringes for less than a tenner http://www.vetuk.co.uk/insulin-syri...nsulin-syringe-with-needle-box-of-100-p-11335


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I dunno whether the units for caninsulin are the same as for the human sort though, so can't advise on that


It's U40 by the looks of it.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2016)

I have no idea Sue, how that helps !! - except to know that caninsulin isn't as strong as 'our' sort, which makes sense cos it's such a teeny dose, comparatively.


----------



## Smylera (Feb 25, 2020)

Chrisjpayne said:


> View attachment 1524 This is Millie, she has just been diagnosed with Diabetes. She is on Insulin 2.6 twice a day.
> Anyone have experience of diabetes in dogs? In particular what food?
> Chris.


Our Sally is now 6 weeks into her treatment and we are improving now injecting insulin and doing the
the blood glucose testing. It was very tough at first while getting over the shock diagnosis. I do wonder
about the expensive Royal Canin diabetic food. Our Sally is not going to live forever but we only want to
give her the best life possible. 
Is it not possible to give her good old home cooking ?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 25, 2020)

I had a black Labrador dog I fed on stuff from the butcher - lungs and what I scraped off the bones after boiling - I used to add a handful of porridge oats to the mixture.
People used to try to buy him off me because he looked so glossy and fit. I'd never feed a dog a lot of carbohydrate - they are not obligate carnivores like cats, but they look very well eating mostly meat.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello @Smylera 
It's good to know that Sally is getting some treatment, and I hope that things work out OK for her.
I have no knowledge about what food is good for dogs, but 'good home cooking' is often a good solution for humans, so maybe it will help her as well.
How are you doing with your diabetes? It's so good that you are caring for Sally so well, but do look after yourself as well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 26, 2020)

Smylera said:


> Our Sally is now 6 weeks into her treatment and we are improving now injecting insulin and doing the
> the blood glucose testing. It was very tough at first while getting over the shock diagnosis. I do wonder
> about the expensive Royal Canin diabetic food. Our Sally is not going to live forever but we only want to
> give her the best life possible.
> Is it not possible to give her good old home cooking ?


The vet makes more than 100% profit on the food he has prescribed or your dog. I can assure you that feeding your dog as you did before is just fine. All you need to do is adjust the insulin to the right amount for her food intake.
Many years ago I had a working collie with diabetes and he was kept on his normal food and insulin with no issues. He died one Christmas eve at the age of 15 1/2 from an unrelated problem.


----------

